# Flourescent Lanterns relative to propane lanterns



## Northern Lights (May 11, 2006)

A search did not turn up an answer to this so...

I am interested in replacing my dual mantle propane lanterns with Flourescents, I do not think LEDs would be bright enough.

I have noticed a diversity in flourescent styles and power. Does anyone have an idea how any of the flourescents compare in real world brightness to the veneralble Coleman twin mantle propane lanterns? I have had no opprotunity to do a side by side.

Gee, I used to use the white gas lanterns years ago until on a sub-freezing night in a near blizzard snow storm the gas did not vaporize and the lantern flashed over setting the inside of my tent on fire. I switched to propane then, now I would like to upgrade again.


----------



## savumaki (May 11, 2006)

I have been using a twin bulb, battery driven flourescent light for over 15 years and have been very happy with it; it has sufficient illumination for the inside of a tent.

I would *never* have a light that has a flame, be it gas or propane in a tent made of the highly inflammable materials used today. I think you are very fortunate to be here relating the incident.

Go for a flourescent; you'll sleep better 

BTW flourescent is not LED


----------



## Xzn (May 11, 2006)

I agree that you should never have a gas powered lantern inside a tent. Fire is not the only risk, but all burning things produce Carbon Monoxide (toxic, odorless, colorless gas that in high enough levels can kill you). I'd save the propane powered lantern for lighting up the area outside the tent, and bringing a flourescent powered lantern inside the tent. 

Forget LED, not practical enough. It could work as a nightlight, but for $20 for a river rock lantern that dimly lights a tent compared to a $15 flourescent latern, go with flourescent.

The LED forum goes "oooo" over the LED lanterns because to them, LED tecnology is cool. They're willing to spend $280 (I can get a 24 watt HID brightstar with that!) on a surefire LED that puts as much light as my 6D maglite (100 or so lumens).

Go flourescent.


----------



## David_Campen (May 11, 2006)

Anyone know - how many watt fluorescent would be required to equal the brightness of a dual mantle propane lantern?

I will use a propane lantern only in a _very_ large tent - like 8'X10' X8'ceiling; there it is also useful in providing heat.


----------



## Xzn (May 12, 2006)

No flourescent lantern can match a dual propane lantern. My coleman dual propane lantern puts out more light than a 100 watt lightbulb.

A flourescent light is good. Perhaps even one with dual tubes. I used a flourescent for our tent (8'x16') and it lit it up fine.

It's almost summer. I'd say put on a sweater. Burning things inside a tent is never a good idea. Remember, those fumes are toxic.


----------



## mcl2u (May 14, 2006)

I was looking into buy a flourescent lantern last summer and the best and brightest i found was the Ray o vac 18 watt. Available at Wal Mart for around 25.00 dollars.


----------



## Xzn (May 14, 2006)

That's plenty bright for a tent.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 14, 2006)

The dual 9watt Utube Rayovac is about as bright as a 75 watt incan bulb. 
It is pretty well made and easy to replace the tubes and batteries.


----------



## ANW (May 16, 2006)

Cool Thread, I use flourescent alot while fishing for the simple fact that if a storm starts to come across the lake I can pack up in a hurry without waiting for the propane to cool. But i've often wondered which is better myself i've always thought propane,mantles, and the light it self were more expensive than the flourescents ones.


----------



## Brock (May 17, 2006)

I have always been partial to CF lanterns. I have the osram LED, the only LED lantern that I would put in the lantern class, and even then it is maybe a tent or smaller room sized light, although it’s smaller size really comes in handy. The mantle lanterns are brighter then any of the fluorescent lanterns I have. The brightest CF lantern is a spiral 13 or 14w unit, brighter then the dual 9w and uses less power to boot.


----------



## markdi (May 17, 2006)

my 500 cp petromax is very bright 

it is equal to a 400 watt incan - very white light


----------



## BigHonu (May 18, 2006)

Brock said:


> I have always been partial to CF lanterns. I have the osram LED, the only LED lantern that I would put in the lantern class, and even then it is maybe a tent or smaller room sized light, although it’s smaller size really comes in handy. The mantle lanterns are brighter then any of the fluorescent lanterns I have. The brightest CF lantern is a spiral 13 or 14w unit, brighter then the dual 9w and uses less power to boot.



Brock, 

What was the brand of the 13W unit? Sounds like a winner!


----------



## mcl2u (May 18, 2006)

I'm not real smart on this kind of stuff but how would a spiral 13 watt be brighter than two 9 watt tubes.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 18, 2006)

Wattage of lights.... including flourescent depends on the actual driving current at voltage.... just because a tube says 4 watts doesn't mean it is actuall driven at that amount of power. A standard 4watt flouro light drives the tubes at about 300ma at 6v or about 2watts. It is entirely possible the 13 watt spiral is driven by more power than two 9watt utubes.


----------



## CLHC (May 18, 2006)

I have the Coleman NorthStar Flourescent Lantern (5359 Series) that uses 13W U-Tube. It is very bright and has HIGH and low light setting with a built in NightLight. The only problem with this particular setup is that the U-Tube doesn't last for very long. Around two-battery changes. Other than that I really like this one.


----------



## dwminer (May 21, 2006)

Take a look at the new Coleman Retro Rechargeable Model 5312-750. I just picked up one today to go along with my 75+ other Coleman pressure lamps. It uses a sealed led-acid battery 11 or 13 watt spiral fluorescent bulb for about 9 hrs. on low and 6 hrs on high. Charges on 120 volt AC or 12 volt DC. Gives off enought light in the kitchen to cook dinner or do homework. Looks like it will work great for a "quick on" lantern to use at night to get one of the generators going. I like this light. Not as bright as a gas pressure lamp, but a lot faster to get going and quite too.
Dave


----------



## Brock (May 22, 2006)

I will check tonight when I get home. Actually the dual tube one I ahve does pull more power then the 13w, but my meter tells me the spiral is brighter, and it looks brighter as well.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 30, 2006)

Sounds like the 13watt is using more efficient tube/ballast design then. It is not entirely suprising since the Utubes have been around for awhile while the twisters have recently arrived less than 10 years I think. Personally I would like to see a CCFL based lantern with output in the 10-20 watt range in a twister design.


----------



## watt4 (May 30, 2006)

what kind of runtime do those D-cell fluorescent lanterns have? (walmart grade)


----------



## jason9987 (Jun 5, 2006)

sorry to be off topic but propane burns very clean and doesnt produce any toxic fumes. thats why they can use propane burning stoves in homes and propane burning forklifts indoors, but there is definatly a fire risk if it is unattended or in any smaller tents.

back on topic I have only used a single mantle propane lantern and I dout any fluroesent lantern could compare in brightness, but they are still sufficent for most lighing needs and much safer in a tent 
I would have both a fluoresent and gas lantern if the extra weight is not a concern


----------



## mtnwalker (Jun 6, 2006)

I think that using gas lanterns inside a tent reminds me of a Tom Cruise movie...something about "Risky Business"....

I'd be using them outside. The newer types that use Cf bulbs may be more efficient on batteries, but any Fluorescents are good for inside...you can always move the lantern to wherever you need it. I go cabin camping alot, I just move the lantern to wherever I want it at the moment...
I do use kerosene lamps on the walls, but in a tent I'd really take advantage of the fluorescents.
Happy camping! Be safe!


----------



## markdi (Jun 6, 2006)

my baby peteromax 150 cp kerosene lantern(multifuel) would be safe in a tent

tent + beer consumption + petromax = possible trouble


----------

